# Time for new E-collar/advise?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

My old collar is older than Sam and the battery is going out. It has no vibration function so I'd like to replace it with a tone, vibration, stimulation type. I was looking at the SportDOG Sporthunter 1225 and the Garmin Delta. Both have all 3 functions.

Any recommendations or advice on these or other similar collars?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Why do you need vibration? If the dog needs a correction, make it, don't poke them. The new TriTronics pro version collar is going to be shipping soon and I'd recommend that. Sportdog's are garbage and will only last you a short amount of time before they need to be replaced too. I have a Tritronics Pro model now that was very tough to swallow for the initial price, however it's been going solid without a single problem for over 6 years now. I use it 4 or more days a week during the warmer months and then through the spring and fall hunting seasons.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. I use the tone for recall and would use the vib for whoa. The vib is just that, nothing more. Don't really need the juice but that's the way they come.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have two Sportdog 1825's that are about 8 years old. I use them 4-5 days a week and have had great results.

Great tone and adjustable shock. NOT junk at all.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Dick check these guys out befor you do anything, I know a couple people that are using them and REALLY like them, they were both TT users befor, I'm going to be due for a new one myself soon and if I had to order today I think Id'e order one of these. I have a TT flyway and a Dogtra and like them both, I have had a Sportdog and I did not like it at all, I was CC a dog and was getting some crazy reactions, sometimes nothing and then sometimes youd have swore I had the welder hooked up ( I won this collar at a banquet) so I sent it back and they sent me a new one that I never opened I sold it on Ebay..

http://ecollar.com/index.php

I also teach a recall with the tone for the puppy's befor CC during the process when there just wearing the collar, I use it pheasant and grouse hunting when I'm trying to be quiet, not as a correction..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Todd, I've heard a few people mention those collars. Being a TT Pro tube style transmitter user, how do those compare for handling? Is there any size difference in the receiver compared to the TT collars? On the website, they say "proprietary blunt stimulation." I wonder what that means.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Troy I have never had one in my hand so I'm not sure how the "feel " would be I would guess it would take some getting used to, as I also have always had a TT tube style untill I bought a Dogtra which I like but is different in the hand. One thing I like about these is it is a true two dog systemnot that I hunt two dogs very often but It would come in handy when airing as well and make it easier for y wife when out of town, one button for each dog and each collar can be set for the individual dog, the light might come in handy at times as well, as far as the stimulation they say it's more of a "blunt" correction, in AC power terms the sign wave would be wider with less of a sharp peak if that makes any sence, they claim there getting a good responce without the head jerk. Iv'e talked to these guys and they assured me they were in it for the long haul and will stand behind there product, so like I said If I was buying one today id'e give them a shot.. They also claim they have he "hottest " collar on the market if you need that, I don't have a dog that needs alot juice right now but I do know of a couple guys that maybe could get away from putting 2 on there dog


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, so a blunt application of correction would be immediately hitting the peak voltage and maintaining it immediately rather than a ramp up then down causing the sharp correction?

I wonder if they need a re-seller in my neck of the woods to give their stuff a try 

My TT G2 Pro 200 is over 6 years old now and still going strong even after being abused for many years so eventually it'll give out.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you go to this site they have alot more info

http://leerburg.com/

Here is one thing I found

*Why buy an Educator Collar?
Educator collars are lighter and more technologically current. Educator's tapping sensation is twice as intense as their pager mode, their tones are more pronounced, their stimulation is cleaner and has a higher intensity when needed. The stimulation dial on the Educator is easier to adjust and has the "lock and set" feature to prevent accidental over-stimulation, for 2 dogs each dog can be locked in to a different level. Educator's stimulation is of a medical grade type that does not cause head jerking but will obtain compliance.

Another technological advantage of Educator Collars is that they have the quickest stimulation in the industry. In other words from the time you push the button to the time stimulation starts is the shortest in the industry. This may be a subtle to many but competition trainers like it very much.

All of Educator's products have night lights. They have programmable modes allowing the user to select different uses for the buttons. All of the Einstein transmitters float and are waterproof to 500' and can withstand 5000 Gs of shock. Comparable e-collars are good to 60' and 1000 Gs of shock, tough but not as tough. They have a quick-release belt/saddle/purse clip combined with the ergonomics of the transmitter make it easier to work. Educator uses Biothane collar straps for unsurpassed durability. Comparing similar e-collars in other brands to the ET300 is like comparing a Yugo to a Ferrari but paying the same price.

Last but not least, the money is staying here in the US, all Educator collars and products are made in the USA.*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I used a TT G3 but if it fails I might try one of those

thanks for the tip


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I use the vibration feature a lot. Rarely the shock feature. My dog is old enough and well trained enough she never needs the shock, she remembers it and has only been shocked a handfull of times. I train her gently, and then if I know she knows what she is supposed to do but gives me the " dew claw" I've rarely used it only under that circumstance. But I haven't sent her a nasty e mail a half dozen times. Back to topic....
I hunt a lot with a guy with a dog pund rescued Visla that presumably some dog trainer wannabe ruined trying to train her with a shock collar. Now whenever his dog even hears a whistle it literally runs and hides. Once we had to crawl into the base of a huge brush pile to physically haul the dog out. So I can't use my whistle for my dog while hunting with his dog along at all.
But my dog responds equally well with the silent vibration mode or whistle so I use it all the time when hunting with my buddy and his Visla. Works great! 
I also like the vibration only feature when hunting alone on a very windy day. The whistle I use is fairly quiet ( I hate hockey whistle types) and on a windy day I KNOW my dog has heard the command and she handles beautifully.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Part of my problems are of my own making. Sam is my 9 YO GWP. Most of his experience was on pheasants and he learned that to hold them in place he had to crowd them or they would run out from under the point. Sharptails, however, can't be crowded like that, they require a more delicate approach. Since the old collar had the tone function, I used that for recall, like changing direction. Just added an arm wave to it for come. 
Now that little Carly is along I have to have 2 dogs down on the first walk of the day or I won't have a truck left when I get back. So 1 dog is going to have to honor the other. Carly will honor Sam but Sam won't let the pup steal his action. If I teach both to recall on tone and whoa on vibrate I think I'll have it accomplished.

My old collar is a TT Sport 60 and I have to say it has been trouble free. I think Garmin bought out TT though.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I use the vibration feature a lot. Rarely the shock feature. My dog is old enough and well trained enough she never needs the shock, she remembers it and has only been shocked a handfull of times. I train her gently, and then if I know she knows what she is supposed to do but gives me the " dew claw" I've rarely used it only under that circumstance. But I haven't sent her a nasty e mail a half dozen times. Back to topic....
> I hunt a lot with a guy with a dog pund rescued Visla that presumably some dog trainer wannabe ruined trying to train her with a shock collar. Now whenever his dog even hears a whistle it literally runs and hides. Once we had to crawl into the base of a huge brush pile to physically haul the dog out. So I can't use my whistle for my dog while hunting with his dog along at all.
> But my dog responds equally well with the silent vibration mode or whistle so I use it all the time when hunting with my buddy and his Visla. Works great!
> I also like the vibration only feature when hunting alone on a very windy day. The whistle I use is fairly quiet ( I hate hockey whistle types) and on a windy day I KNOW my dog has heard the command and she handles beautifully.


Alot of this all depends on how you train and what you want to accomplish, my dogs don't do anything without a collar on, sometimes we go many sessions without a collar correction some days they may get more corrections in one session than they did all week and NO I'm not killing them with it but I do want it to make a change in behavior, I don't believe in nagging or threatening them with a tone or a vibration, I use my tone stricly for a silent recall no different than a come in whistle. They certainly don't shy from the collar quiet the opposite it's just part of there every day work. It all goes back to proper collar and pressure conditioning, they understand pressure and how to make decisions to avoid it. When I hear someone say they have only used the "shock" feature a few times and thats all the dog has ever needed that tells me they are using it as a last resort and as as a teaching tool not a reinforcement tool. During the CC process our dogs may get nicked 100 times and there well conditioned to it when were done. Dogs can take alot of pressure and heat if they understand it.. If they don't understand it and aren't conditioned properly then we end up with problems most of us don't know how to fix..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> I think Garmin bought out TT though.


Yes they did and supposidly they have been listening to the consumer and have made improvements on there "pro" lineup and revamped there "sport" lineup.. Time will tell


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

OK Dick... which one did you buy?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, I had a gift card for $100 off, and there were 3 collars types on the shelf so it was the SportDOG Sporthunter 1225. As tight as I am, I couldn't let the card expire. Collar should arrive soon. I'll post up this fall how it worked out. One of the things with this package is there are some good training discs included.


----------

